
This startup thinks devs should get paid for their open source projects - ariehkovler
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/10/xscode-launches-subscription-platform-to-monetize-open-source-projects/
======
helad
About time! I Hope the OSS community and companies who use open source
projects will embrace this initiative.

------
jascii
25% for payment processing?

Maybe the title should be changed to: "This startup thinks they should get
paid for your open source projects"

~~~
maximumOS
it's an industry-standard... UpWork.. Fiverr...

~~~
jascii
No personal experience, but aren't those at least supposed to put you in
contact with potential clients? I'm having a hard time finding any value added
in this service over what my bank already offers me for free.

------
maximumOS
amazing!

